
“Hey team, I'm taking today and tomorrow to focus on my mental health.” - chirau
https://www.attn.com/stories/18200/how-email-helping-break-mental-health-stigma
======
mikestew
Not exactly revolutionary, as I had an HR generalist tell me twenty years ago:
"yeah, we all need a mental health day from time to time." when I made some
mention that my sick day involved neither sickness nor a doctor visit.

That said, kudos to the parties involved for bringing it out into the open-
source and an "approved" rubber stamp from the CEO.

------
rishabhsagar
We have something called 'Fuck It' days that allows any member of the team to
walk out and have day to get back on track. We have almost unlimited of these
(at line manager's discretion) who intervenes if you take too many which
indicates an underlying problem. It works for mental health and a whole host
of other purposes. For me this is the best perk ever, i have availed it 2
times in the last couple of years, both times it made a marked change to my
mental state. It is amazing to get up and go 'fuck it' i am going to movies
instead and be able to do it with zero emotional baggage.

------
placeybordeaux
Wow that site had a in page pop up that covered the entire page. Seems fitting
for a site named "attn".

